# OSS Weapons Ingenuity



## Ravage (Jul 26, 2012)

> General Donovan encouraged the Research & Development Branch of the OSS to fabricate weapons in house for officers in the field. Ranging from the incredibly complex to the remarkably simply, OSS knives and guns were intended for easy and effective use.


 
Soe of these gadgets were pretty cool


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jul 28, 2012)

OSS was so fucking cool dude... Those were the good ole days, when Men were men, women were gals, and it was ok to kill bad guys with nifty gadgets.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 28, 2012)

I especially like the commando dagger. It's hard to get one in my parts. Gotta have to pull some strings here and there, but I'll get mine....one way or another.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a question.  Doesn't GROM issue that knife, or a similar one?  If they don't issue that particular knife, what knife do they issue and who is their supplier? I may want one.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 28, 2012)

Nope they don't. Think it's more of a collectable.


----------



## pardus (Jul 28, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I have a question. Doesn't GROM issue that knife, or a similar one? If they don't issue that particular knife, what knife do they issue and who is their supplier? I may want one.


 
The dagger? They arent hard to get. The Smatchet, also not too hard.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2012)

Hahaha. Love the new avatar.


----------

